# crosscutting wide pine flooring



## ethanrover98 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello to all!
I am getting ready to start installing some old growth wide pine flooring and I am trying to figure out how to crosscut the wide pieces which are up to 20" wide. My old radial arm only cuts 16"!! Any ideas on a jig design or if anyone knows of a radial arm that will cut that wide please let me know. Many thanks in advance.

Mike


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

build a crosscut jig for your handheld saw.
glue and screw a board to a piece of 1/8th inch hardboard that is wider than the measurement of your saw base.
place your saw against the board and cut off the excess hardboard.
the first cut will show you the cut line.
cut the planks from the backside to reduce tear-out.

If I get a chance, I'll post a picture of mine.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

You can cut wide stock with a handheld circular saw. Good side goes down. A very easy jig is to make a simple "T" square type, to any length. The first cut places the cut line with the distance of the saw base from the jig to the blade. The far end just gets clamped.
.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Another type of jig/sled*

You can make it any width by extending the sled arms.


----------

